
Scaling a Microblogging Service - Part I - dbreunig
http://www.hueniverse.com/hueniverse/2008/03/on-scaling-a-mi.html
======
gaika
Microblogging is more like IM and email, so people who are talking about
caching and databases and scaling twitter like a traditional web site all miss
the point. This is rare exception, too bad the author abandoned his own
attempt at doing it right. I think there's still a chance that somebody other
than twitter will be first to general adoption.

